# LLuesty Hospital Holywell, nth wales,nov 09



## kevsy21 (Nov 20, 2009)

the hospital is situated on the old chester road in holywell, north wales,originally a workhouse later becoming a hospital, until getting getting replaced by a new community hospital, which was built approximately a mile down the road.
starting working my way around the site,thought it was looking good for loads of pics, when security turned up but in honesty he was friendly enough and i had a quick chat with him,so basically tour over (for now, i will return!!).
recently, gypsies have been trying to get on site and they had put more cctv on site and upped security presence.
below is a link showing the history of lluesty
http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/wales/northe...g.uk/Holywell/





































the chapel was built in 1884




front view of the chapel (apologies a bit blur)


----------



## lunaticasylum (Nov 20, 2009)

looks worth a look cheers


----------



## PhilC (Nov 20, 2009)

*Interesting.....*

Hi,

I used to do maintanace work in hospitals/nursing homes. I think I went to this place a few years ago. Was fairly empty then and very windswept and cold. Not a very nice place.


----------



## Mimble (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool.
Did you have condensation on your lens?


----------



## Neosea (Nov 20, 2009)

Very Nice thanks


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the look of this place -some interesting features 

A rather unusual add-on on the 6th. pic -a lift perhaps?

Cheers for posting.


----------



## lost (Nov 22, 2009)

I think it's an enclosed fire escape. Good luck on getting in there, it looks great from the outside.


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> I like the look of this place -some interesting features
> 
> A rather unusual add-on on the 6th. pic -a lift perhaps?
> 
> Cheers for posting.



i thought it was a chimney, but it could be a lift? ill have to check it out


----------

